# North Forty Archery Club - Big Money



## arrowslinger1119 (Jan 22, 2014)

We are having our first shoot on Feb 15 in Cochran, Georgia.  The shoot is only 10 miles off I-16.  20 new 3D targets will be picked up after the ASA Florida Shoot.  We have 3 money classes in which we guarantee a minimum payback.  Known 45 and Freestyle  is a minimum of $65.00 to the winner and Open Money is a minimum of $100.00 to the winner.  60% of the money in Known 45 and Freestyle will be payed back to class and 70% in the Money class.  We have classes for all ages and trophies will be given out 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in all classes.    For more info, LIKE us on facebook at North Forty Archery Club or call 478-934-7865. Come on an join us for a great shoot.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds real good!


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 23, 2014)

*cant wait*

we will be there


----------



## C Cape (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Kwimb997 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow!!!! An archery tournament with guaranteed  money and all proceeds from Concessions go to the local 4h archery program!!!

I would think everyone within 3 hours drive would be there!!


----------



## olinprice (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome guys i met some at asa in fla if i can get down that way i will definitely shoot with u guys


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Feb 9, 2014)

The first shoot of the season is coming up next weekend.  Hope to see everyone there.  If you have any questions, give us a shout.  478-934-7865 or 229-317-2913.


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Feb 10, 2014)

We have decided have no Speed Limits on the Bowhunter class!  As long as you have pin sight and short stabilizer, let it fly!!  Look forward to seeing all the hunters there.


----------



## C Cape (Feb 11, 2014)

Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 12, 2014)

*cant wait either*

gonna be fun


----------



## dmedd (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I am ready for this one! What is the max distance in your money class?


----------



## cliff from jax (Feb 14, 2014)

Ya man cant wait see yall in the morning


----------



## lightsspeed (Feb 14, 2014)

*location*

Can I get an address


----------



## dh88 (Feb 14, 2014)

skipper-jackson rd


----------



## Lawdawg939 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys. Money class will be 50 yard max. Complete directions are on the other North Forty thread and there will be yellow signs leading you in once you get close. Also feel free to call 229-317-2913 if you have any questions!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 15, 2014)

Wish I could, but its Saturday, right? That kills me. My most busy day as a bow technician.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 15, 2014)

*u missed a good one*

was set up awesome, and very deceiving shots, reminds, me of the beginning shoots I once shot.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought it was a great shoot! The wind made it very challenging today.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Feb 15, 2014)

*its was a awesome shoot*

thanks to all at  north forty


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great turnout  today!  Hope to see everyone next month.


----------

